# 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup



## Reisender (24. Oktober 2008)

*3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Klar ist es, das es wieder zum Bodden geht !!!!!*

*Hechte fischen bis der (ich komme) Arzt kommt......*

Da nun sich das Jahr 2008 dem ende nah ist..... ....und Bolle, Uer, Waldemar, und viel andere haben sich bei mir gemeldet haben……..OK…….nur 3 Irre.

Möchte ich doch das vom Jan ins Lebens gebrachte (ich habe noch kein Meter Hecht) norddeutsche AB-Raubfisch Cup…hiermit für 2009 wieder zum Leben erwecken. 

Es hat vielen gefallen und haben….(außer mir) auch Hechte gefangen.

Und es ist doch schade dass wir es nicht weiter machen!!

ich schlage folgende termine für das frühjahr vor, wenn es das wetter (eis u.s.w.) zulässt,



*2. termin -----13-15.2.2009*


*Unterkünfte haben wir hier !! http://www.marina-kroeslin.de/94+M5d637b1e38d.html*

für den herbst (also dem 4. Norddeutschen AB Raubfisch Cup) könnten wir uns ja dann auf dem 3. treffen auf einen termin einigen, 

das treffen würde dann auf dem 
*östlichen greifswalder bodden & peenestrom* 
stattfinden, 
hier können wir fast immer angeln & unter den raubfischanglern ist der peenestrom ja sowieso ein begriff, 

also schreibt eure meinung, stimmt über den termin ab, sagt wer den mit dem eigenen boot kommen würde, wer einen bootsführerschein see hat, u.s.w.

da die zeit für diese beiden termine ja nun leider aber auch nicht mehr soweit weg ist, sollten wir uns bis ende November einig sein, damit ich die unterkünfte & die eventuell benötigten boote besorgen könnte, 

also bis dann sagt das org. Team 

Mike & uer


1. norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup</SPAN>


2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup</SPAN>


2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup Infos ( 1 2 3 4 5 6)


Das mache ich nur weil der Sprit momentan 1,01 € Kostet in Luxemburg !!

Und weil ich die Irren Teilnehmer auch wieder sehen möchte….!! 

Sponsoren sind immer .......*Willkommen*..............:m




Teilnehmer:

1. Reisender
2. stefanwitteborg
3. Waldemar 
4. uer.....*mit Boot*
5. Dickerchen (Veteran)
6. Sputnik4711
7. markisenburki *mit Boot..2 Personen*
8. Mecki *mit Boot...und kann 2 Mann mit nehmen !!*
9. esox02 ....*mit Boot wenn kein schnee liegt !!*
10. supercook...nun kann er auch, er ist der glücklichste von allen......
11. Patrick83
12. Bolle
13. robi_N
14. Haydar
15. TeddyT
16. 
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...ich würde diesmal auch mitfahren...


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ich würde diesmal auch mitfahren...


 
Na dann setze ich dich mal auf die Liste !!

Termin wird grade noch verhandelt, das kann noch ein wenig dauern !! :q :q


----------



## Waldemar (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

#6#6#6


hi meik,
grundsetzlich ne gute idee.
aber für ne zusage isses mir noch etwas zu zeitig.
auf jeden fall behalte ichs im auge.


----------



## uer (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo mike #h 
& auch an alle anderen die den
*" Norddeutschen AB Raubfisch Cup" *
klasse finden,​ 
erstmal sag ich gaaaaaaaanz dolle danke, Mike - #6

er ist eigentlich der, der das treffen auch im jahre 2007 organisiert hat (da ich viel zu tun hatte) & dazu beigetragen hat das wir uns alle in altefähr wohlgefühlt haben, 

in diesem jahr ist es leider nicht anders, ich hatte soviel um die ohren, geschäftsumzug, geschäftserweiterung + viel arbeit u.s.w. das ich eigentlich nicht mitbekommen habe das das jahr schon wieder fast zu ende ist & die zeit für das jährliche treffen im prinzip vorbei ist,

also ich als vater dieses kindes würde gerne folgenden vorschlag machen, 

wir machen 2009 ein doppel eventjahr, ein treffen wird im frühjahr (also bis zur schonzeit ab 1. märz) durchgeführt & das 2. treffen wird wie immer zum herbst geplant, 

ich schlage folgende termine für das frühjahr vor, wenn es das wetter (eis u.s.w.) zulässt,

*1. termin -----24/25.1.2009*

*2. termin -----14/15.2.2009*

für den herbst (also dem 4. Norddeutschen AB Raubfisch Cup) könnten wir uns ja dann auf dem 3. treffen auf einen termin einigen, 

das treffen würde dann auf dem 
*östlichen greifswalder bodden & peenestrom* 
stattfinden, 
hier können wir fast immer angeln & unter den raubfischanglern ist der peenestrom ja sowieso ein begriff, 

also schreibt eure meinung, stimmt über den termin ab, sagt wer den mit dem eigenen boot kommen würde, wer einen bootsführerschein see hat, u.s.w.

da die zeit für diese beiden termine ja nun leider aber auch nicht mehr soweit weg ist, sollten wir uns bis ende November einig sein, damit ich die unterkünfte & die eventuell benötigten boote besorgen könnte, 

also bis dann sagt das org. Team 

Mike & ich

*Nachtrag:*​ 
wie immer gibt es von mir die Hauptpreise gesponsort, :q
*beste bootsbesatzung, *
*größter Fisch,*​ 
trotzdem können sich aber auch noch andere als sponsoren beteiligen, diese werden auch hier genannt :vik:​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...das hört sich gut an...
...ich kann beide Termine einrichten...


----------



## uer (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi stefan, 

das hört sich gut an, ich hoffe mal das es endlich in diesem jahr (besser gesagt im nächsten jahr) mit einem persönlichen treffen klappt, wolltest ja schon immer mal kommen,


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...denke diesmal schaffen wir es...;-)


----------



## Reisender (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na da schau mal einer an !!!

Ich habe mal uer und meinen beitrag zusammen gefasst.......#6

Dann werde ich mich mal ran machen und die *Nichts Fänger* anschreiben !!:q :q :q


----------



## Reisender (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Läuft ja schon ganz gut an !!

Na dann wollen wir noch auf die anderen warten !! :vik:


----------



## uer (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Boddenfreund #h

wenn wir uns bis Ende November gemeinsam entschieden haben ob wir das Treffen dürchführen & es das Wetter zulässt, könnten wir eventuell hier schlafen, ist super gelegen man(n) kann sogar das (eigene) Boot genau am Floating Haus fest machen & von dort gleich zum #: starten & ich glaub der Preis ist auch OK.


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> Hallo Boddenfreund #h
> 
> wenn wir uns bis Ende November gemeinsam entschieden haben ob wir das Treffen dürchführen & es das Wetter zulässt, könnten wir eventuell hier schlafen, ist super gelegen man(n) kann sogar das (eigene) Boot genau am Floating Haus fest machen & von dort gleich zum #: starten & ich glaub der Preis ist auch OK.


 +
 :vik: :vik:

Schieben......Hoch.......


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...moin moin...
...wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Booten...
...habe keins und würde gerne auf jemandem mitfahren der sich da auskennt...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Patrick83 (6. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin Moin!
Nordeutscher Ab Raubfisch Cup...???
Da würde ich auch gerne dran teinehmen...
Habe aber selber auch kein Boot!
Wann und Wo ist das den  genau???
Gruß P83


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...steht ganz oben im Tread...
...wir angeln in den Bodden und im Peenestrom...
...Boote werden auch gemietet...


----------



## Patrick83 (6. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na das hört sich doch gut an...!

Ich würde mich auch bewerben glaube ich,ich muss da nur noch was klären..!!


----------



## MOORLA (7. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi leute!
habt ihr denn schon ne genaue übersicht über die preise?


----------



## Reisender (7. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



MOORLA schrieb:


> hi leute!
> habt ihr denn schon ne genaue übersicht über die preise?


 
Zu den Unterkünften schon, steht im Beitrag vom Jan !!
Ich stell den mal ober rein !! 

Boote müssen wir klären, denn es sind ja einige mit eigenen Booten vor Ort und da könnte man mit fahren !! :m


----------



## uer (8. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi stefanwitteborg, Patrick83, MOORLA  @ alle anderen die interesse zeigen, 

boote würden ca. 60€ ohne benzin kosten, sind meist für 4 leutchen ausreichend, ideal wäre ein zwei bootsführer mit dem führerschein see, dann kann man auch mehr wie 5 ps hinten dran haben, 
zur unterkunft gabs ja schon ein link & sollte das mit der nicht klappen gibs auch noch die eine oder ander schnucklige pansion die auch nicht teurer sind, 

also grob gerechnet 
2x 12,50= 25 fürs boot (bei 4 mann)
2x 25,00= 50 für Unterkunft
sind = 75 €, dazu kommt noch das verbrauchte benzin, 
ich sag mal nen guten hunni muss man(n) schon einrechnen für *2 geile angeltage, *+ anreisekosten,

denkt dran anmeldeschluß für den frühjahrstermin ist der *30.11.08*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...vollkommen o.k. der Preis...
...freu mich schon...


----------



## Patrick83 (9. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ja das geht echt...
Da kribbeln mir ja jetzt schon die Finger!!


----------



## burki62 (10. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> 
> hi meik,
> ...


 
hi mike,

ich bin der selben meinung wie waldemar.
übrigens hatte ich auch keinen
du hattest ja wenigstens ein paar barsche#c
vor 3 wo sind waldemar, andré und ich auf dem greifswalder
auf hechtjagt gewesen, aber wieder ohne erfolg für andré und mich.
waldemar hatte wenigstens 3 stk 

gruss burki


----------



## muchti (10. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

moin mike,

termin 1 wär klasse...bin i dabei...
februar is man schlecht, da muss i 6 monate "boot" fahren...

gruss marco

uer: meld mi die tage mal !!


----------



## Reisender (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Wo die anderen Hechtfischer sind weiß ich nicht !! 

Aber ich kann mal ne PN los schicken, vielleicht finde ich ja noch den einen oder anderen hier.#6


----------



## Patrick83 (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ja ich bin zwar Zanderliebhaber aber Hecht finde ich auch sehr Geil!
Würde mich auch echt freuen wenn das alles so klappT!
Gruß P83


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...im Prinzip ist es doch auch mit so wenigen Leuten machbar...oder???
...da geht was:k...


----------



## Reisender (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin zwar Zanderliebhaber aber Hecht finde ich auch sehr Geil!
> Würde mich auch echt freuen wenn das alles so klappT!
> Gruß P83


 
Zander wollte ich am Samstag fischen....und was habe ich immer dran gehabt:  http://www.kutter-board.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=130

Junge haben die Burschen ein Dampf drauf, ich hatte keine Chance die Waller zu halten !!

Klar können wir das auch mit weniger Leuten machen......aber wir schauen mal was so noch kommt die tage !!:vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...Mensch Maik...
...du sollst auch immer Druck auf der Schnur halten;-)))
...echt ärgerlich...


----------



## Reisender (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...Mensch Maik...
> ...du sollst auch immer Druck auf der Schnur halten;-)))
> ...echt ärgerlich...


 
Na....mit hat schon der Daumen geglüht !! :q :q Und die Bremse war ja fast zu.....Junge Junge, hätte nicht gedacht das mir mal ein/zwei Waller an einen Tag beim Zanderfischen an die Sharks gehen !!


----------



## Patrick83 (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

HeHeHeHE...auch nicht schlecht!
Ja beim Zanderfischen möchte ich auch keinen Wels dran haben...lieber ist mir das wenn ich den Wels direkt befische...!!!
Gruß P83


----------



## uer (11. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



> Teilnehmer:
> 
> 1. Reisender
> 2. stefanwitteborg
> ...


 
7 - *2* = 5 (bis jetzt), bis jetzt würden alle auf mein boot passen :vik: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ist aber eigentlich schon zum :c 
jungs & *auch mädel* ------------- ein geiles boardietreffen & das zur besten Hechtzeit bei uns, das sollte sich eigentlich kein echter fishhunter entgehen lassen,

also gebt euch nen ruck, 

viele angler  =  viel #:spaß am tage & viel paß am abend (#g + :#2: + |laola:  )  & am anderen tag ---- :v--------------- |jump:


----------



## Reisender (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Nix da......mit dir fahre ich nicht Jan....!! 

Ich bin doch nicht verrückt, bei dir kann es passieren das ich noch ein Hechtfange !! #d #d #d .......Das überlasse ich anderen mit dir zu fahen !! #6

Aber auf der ersten seite habe ich schon mal wieder einen fänger eingestellt !!:q :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...dann fahre ich mit Jan|wavey:...

:g...ich will nämlich Hechte fangen...:g


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin Männer`s 
es heisst Nordeutscher Ab Raubfisch Cup na??!!
Wer von euch kommt den aus dem Norden????
Gruß P83


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...gefühlt ist das meine Heimat...
...man kann sich nicht immer aussuchen wo man wohnt...:m


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Nordland!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hab die Karte aus uers Posting entfernt.
Ihr woisst doch: Grafiken, Bilder etc. nicht reinstellen, sondern verlinken!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...der stille Wächter:g...
...aber hast schon recht...
...gibt nur Ärger bei den ganzen arbeitslosen Rechtsanwälten|wavey:...


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Eben!
Wo er Recht hat,hat er Recht!!!


----------



## Reisender (12. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Moin Männer`s
> es heisst Nordeutscher Ab Raubfisch Cup na??!!
> Wer von euch kommt den aus dem Norden????
> Gruß P83





Ich komme aus dem Norden........|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: um genau zu sein, aus Schleswig-Holstein !! :vik: :vik: Gebohren und aufgewachsten, in die ferne gezogen um anderen das laufen bei zu bringen !! (Oh Gott ich will wieder an die Küst)


----------



## Reisender (13. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Habe mal auf 10 Mann aufgestockt !!

:vik:

Natürlich einige mit ???????????????

Aber es sind neue gesichter dabei, nun brauchen wir nur noch die alten Gesichter die wir schon kennen !! #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Patrick83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ich habe nur gefragt,wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit...Ich weiss nähmlich nicht wie ich da hin komme...mit der Bahn wäre *******!
Wenn du noch in SH wohnen würdest,wäre das alles einfacher.....!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...ich könnte über Hamburg fahren...


----------



## Jirko (13. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

huhu #h

*24/25.1.2009* melde ich mich mal vorsorglich an und wenn´s passt und er nicht werkeln muss, kommt bolle natürlich mit... wir melden uns #h


----------



## uer (13. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



			
				jirko schrieb:
			
		

> huhu #h
> 
> *24/25.1.2009* melde ich mich mal vorsorglich an und wenn´s passt und er nicht werkeln muss, kommt bolle natürlich mit... wir melden uns #h


sind doch 2 suuuuuuper termine oder nicht :q 

& wir haben auch gutes wetter, so das wir 2 tage vor rügen angeln können, :k


mensch, dat treffen wird voll :vik:

dat freut mich gaaaaanz besonders :q, da ich ja in diesem jahr durch verschiedene umstände die organisation verschlafen habe, |rotwerden

mike, bitte 2 x auffüllen 

übrigens, was haltet ihr, wenn wir wirklich soooooviel leute werden von dieser unterkunft, ist zwar ein bissel teurer, aber wir würden alle aufen haufen sitzen und zusammen (was ja wohl dazu gehört) essen & feiern können, 

es ist nur ein vorschlag & gemacht wirds wie immer, die mehrheit hat das sagen #6 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- aber bestimmen wird das org. team (also ich & mike/reisender) -------------------------- ist spaß :q


----------



## Reisender (14. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@uer

Das füllen habe ich soeben gemacht !!!!!! :m :m

Ich muß unbedingt den Robert und Sputnik4711 noch fragen......|kopfkrat Dann könnten wir zu 3 hoch fahren !!


----------



## Patrick83 (14. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ich könnte über Hamburg fahren...



Ja das wäre super!!!
Würde dir natürlich Spritgeld geben!


----------



## Jirko (17. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> übrigens, was haltet ihr, wenn wir wirklich soooooviel leute werden von dieser unterkunft, ist zwar ein bissel teurer, aber wir würden alle aufen haufen sitzen und zusammen (was ja wohl dazu gehört) essen & feiern können...


also ich hätte kein problem damit jan... und bollchen bestümmt auch nicht #h


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ich nehme ein Einzelzimmer .......#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hier das ist was für mich !!

http://www.hotel-leuchtfeuer.de/html/_verwohnung_pur_.html

Ich Esse und Trinke alles weg und dann lasse ich meinen 40er Hecht auf ein Meter Massieren !! :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Sputnik kommt auch, er möchte so wie ich auch Hechte fangen !!


----------



## Waldemar (18. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

mensch maik,
mach doch mal die "???" hinter meinem namen mal weg.
als du das thema hier losgetreten hast, stand ja noch kein termin da.
ich dachte natürlich du meinst 2009 im herbst.
wenn ich bis zum januar meine arme noch dran hab und angeln u. bier trinken kann, 
bin ich natürlich dabei.
schon um mir dien palaber reinziehen zu können ist es mir die reise wert.



uer: vieleicht kannst du ja den firmentarif raushandeln, dann ist es ja nicht teurer als beim letzten mal.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...ich bin auch dabei...
...nur sollten alle damit einverstanden sein...
...wenn jemand nein sagt sollten wir was anderes suchen...


----------



## Reisender (20. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> mensch maik,
> mach doch mal die "???" hinter meinem namen mal weg.
> als du das thema hier losgetreten hast, stand ja noch kein termin da.
> ich dachte natürlich du meinst 2009 im herbst.
> ...


 

Alles erledigt !!!!! #h #h

Und danke für das Kompliment......:k


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

                  Termin:

14.02-15.02.2009

PN ist raus und alles weitere werdet ihr noch erfahren wie die Kosten und sonstiges !!

Bitte sagt wer mit Boot kommt und oder wer ein Bootsschein hat damit wir noch das eine oder andere Boot Mieten können.

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir viel spaß und fette Hechte.......

                   :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein Einzelzimmer .......#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 besser isses


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> besser isses



Ach hast du mich auch schon Sägen gehört .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ach DU warst das...das fleckchen erde heißt jetzt wanderdüne.....


----------



## Reisender (26. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

16 Mann auf der .........:vik:

Wenn wir die 20 voll bekommen, mieten wir uns ein Frachter ....:q :q


----------



## Jirko (26. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

huhu mike #h

besten dank für dein engagement und deine bereitschaft, dieses schöne treffen mit zu organisieren - klasse #6... aber beim 2. termin im februar muss ich leider passen, da ich aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach arbeiten muss, da an dem darauffolgenden wochenende das 6. NT stattfindet und ich kurze zeit später gen N juckel... schade... wäre gerne dabei gewesen. ich wünsch euch allen viel spaß und stramme pikebüchsen! #6 #h


----------



## Reisender (27. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Jirko schrieb:


> huhu mike #h
> 
> besten dank für dein engagement und deine bereitschaft, dieses schöne treffen mit zu organisieren - klasse #6... aber beim 2. termin im februar muss ich leider passen, da ich aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach arbeiten muss, da an dem darauffolgenden wochenende das 6. NT stattfindet und ich kurze zeit später gen N juckel... schade... wäre gerne dabei gewesen. ich wünsch euch allen viel spaß und stramme pikebüchsen! #6 #h


 
Danke Jirko......Tja dann müssen wir uns wohl oder übel einen anderen suchen der uns die Hechte vom Haken macht !! |supergri |supergri |supergri

#6 Wünsche dir trotzdem viel erfolg bei deiner Reise und vielleicht holst du dir ja wieder ein Scheunentor aufs Boot !!#6


----------



## muchti (27. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

moin mike,

danke für´s "auf die liste setzen" aber im februar kann i leider nicht mit anwesenheit glänzen...ende januar gehts auf´s schiff :c 
aber in südostasien/australien/ozeanien soll´s ja auch ´ne menge fische geben... 
euch allen viel spaß und hoffentlich gibt´s dieses jahr mehr fisch als kopfweh von den ganzen "kurzen"...#6

gruss marco


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...wer fährt denn jetzt definitiv mit...
...also ich bin dabei...!!!


----------



## Reisender (28. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wer fährt denn jetzt definitiv mit...
> ...also ich bin dabei...!!!


 

Immer geschmeidig bleiben !! :vik:

Wir fahren schon und holen uns die Hechte !! :vik:

Allein ich komme schon mit 3 Freunden........#6 #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...weil ja auch noch alles gebucht werden muss...
...dachte bis Ende November muss alles verbindlich stehen...


----------



## uer (28. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Soooooooooooooooo Jungens, *noch* 
2 Tage 

*bis Anmeldeschluß (30.11.2008) ,* 

Wir machen mal nen Endspurt

Wer noch mit beim geilen AB Raubfisch Cup 2008/2009 mitmachen will sollte sich jetzt beim Reisenden oder bei meiner Wenigkeit melden. 

und das ist der Grund 





			
				stefanwitteborg[B schrieb:
			
		

> ][/b]...weil ja auch noch alles gebucht werden muss...
> ...dachte bis Ende November muss alles verbindlich stehen... *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Also nochmals für alle in Kurzform:
> ...


----------



## TeddyT (30. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooooo Jungens, *noch*
> 2 Tage
> 
> *bis Anmeldeschluß (30.11.2008) ,*


 
Moin Jungs,

Wir haben den 30.11.2008, 10:50 und ich möchte mich anmelden für den 14./15. Februar 2009.
Ich freu mich schon, das erste mal mit "Hechtverrückten" zu angeln.

@ P 83, wir sehen uns am 07.12. 08 beim B.Z.A. in HH, wenn alles so bleibt.



Gruß TeddyT


----------



## Reisender (30. November 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



TeddyT schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Wir haben den 30.11.2008, 10:50 und ich möchte mich anmelden für den 14./15. Februar 2009.
> Ich freu mich schon, das erste mal mit "Hechtverrückten" zu angeln.
> ...



Und auf der Liste !! #6 #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...welche Unterkunft nehmen wir jetzt eigentlich...
...die schwimmenden Dinger in Kröslin...???


----------



## Reisender (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Der Jan wird sich dazu noch melden......#h

Das mit den Schwimmenden Baracken werden wir wohl nicht nehmen, denn wir wollen ja auch abends zusammen sitzen und nicht getränt auf 3 Häusern !! Also wird der Jan was anderes aufreißen.....aber er hat ja schon einen Link eingestellt, mußt mal rückwertslesen !!


----------



## burki62 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> mensch maik,
> mach doch mal die "???" hinter meinem namen mal weg.
> als du das thema hier losgetreten hast, stand ja noch kein termin da.
> ich dachte natürlich du meinst 2009 im herbst.
> ...


 
wenn waldemar, dann ich selbstvertädlich auch:m

gruss


----------



## Reisender (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Teilnehmer:

1. Reisender
2. stefanwitteborg
3. Waldemar 
4. uer.....*mit Boot*
5. Dickerchen (Veteran)
6. Sputnik4711
7. markisenburki *mit Boot..2 Personen*
8. Mecki *mit Boot...und kann 2 Mann mit nehmen !!*
9. esox02 ....*mit Boot wenn kein schnee liegt !!*
10. supercook...nun kann er auch, er ist der glücklichste von allen......
11. Patrick83
12. Bolle
13. robi_N
14. Haydar
15. TeddyT
16. 
17.
18.
19.
20. 



Wer hat noch nicht wer will noch mal.....:m


----------



## supercook (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Maik,da hast du vollkommen Recht,das ich im Moment der glücklichste von allen hier bin.
So Leute da ich jetzt für meine Fragen keinen extra Trööt aufmachen will,stelle ich hier einfach mal meine Fragen an alle Bodden-Experten.Ich fische hier in unseren Gefilden mit einer Shimano Speedy XH(50-100g Wurfgewicht),einer Shimanorolle der Grössse 2500,und nun wollte ich von euch wissen ob das für die Grosshechte(die wir hoffentlich auch fangen werden)auch ausreichend ist?
Ich habe natürlich auch noch Spinnruten mit mehr Wurfgewicht,aber mein Rollensortiment geht leider nicht über ne 2500er hinaus.Muss ich den Weihnachtsmann noch Bescheid geben,das er mir ne grössere Rolle unter den Baum legt?Was meint ihr?

So einfach kommt ihr mir natürlich nicht davon,habe natürlich auch noch Fragen zu den Ködern.Welche Gummifische nehmt ihr,Grösse,Farbe etc.Und wie schwer sollen die Jighaken denn sein.
So Leute,das sind im Moment meine hauptsächlichen Fragen,ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus bei euch.


----------



## Reisender (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Also Rute und Rolle sind ausreichend, mehr habe ich auch nicht !!
Gummis alles was du so hast, von 8 bis 15 cm, die hauen sich alles rein wenn sie auf Raub sind.:m :m

Bleiköpfe so zwischen 20-45 g. kommt immer drauf an wie die Strömumg ist, das letzte mal hatten wir ganz schön zug auf den Schnüren, da ist es gut wenn du auch mal ein 60er mit hast um an Boden nähe zu kommen.

Ansonsten soll der uer dir noch mehr Tips geben...oder die anderen die nichts Fangen !! |supergri  |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## supercook (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Danke dir "Reisender" für die Tipps,hatte auch schon nen extra Trööt aufgemacht,jetzt bin ich gewappnet für die Bodden.Da wollen wir den Hechten doch mal zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat......


----------



## Waldemar (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

sachma meik, wenn nicht in den schwimmhäusern genächtigt wird, wo dann?

ich bin echt geneigt dort schon vorher mal anzutesten.
aber in der ecke war ich noch garnicht.

vileicht kennt ja jemand dort ne einfache übernachtungsmöglichkeit für 1-2 personen.
oder jemand aus der ecke begleitet mich. ich würde mein boot mitbringen.


----------



## uer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi waldi #h

bin morgen mal wieder zum testen oben :vik: & versuche außerdem für uns ne gute & preisgünstige penne zu besorgen, 





> ich bin echt geneigt dort schon vorher mal anzutesten.
> aber in der ecke war ich noch garnicht.
> 
> vileicht kennt ja jemand dort ne einfache übernachtungsmöglichkeit für 1-2 personen.
> oder jemand aus der ecke begleitet mich.* ich würde mein boot mitbringen.*


 wie groß, was is hinten am spiegel drann ? 

ich kenne stellen |bigeyes - :k - --------------------- :vik:

*mal im ernst, willste mal antesten ? komm mal bei mir am neuen laden vorbei (herr hase weis wo  )*
*sach mal, bringste dein eigenes boot mit zum treffen?* 

übrigens wer noch ---- wegen eventueller bootsmiete, 

so nächste woche neue infos von mir zu preisen und so weiter -----------------------

#h #h --------------- Jan


----------



## Waldemar (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi jan,
dann mal viel petri zum test!

mein boot kennst du doch. ist der kleine flitzer mit dem 25'er hinten drann.

ich wollte mich sowiso demnächst mal bei dir sehn lassen um die fische in der uecker etwas zu ärgern.
wie siehts denn da momentan mit barsch & co. aus. 
ich ruf dich in den nächsten tagen mal an.

aller voraussicht nach komm ich mit markiesenburki und seinem boot zum treffen.

übrigens hab ich noch einen pokal den ich für's treffen sponsern möchte.
ist son kerl mit nem riesenhecht auf dem arm u. wiegt so um die 1,5 kg.
wär vileicht was für den grösten hecht oder so.
kannst mir ja mal schreiben wie die gravur aussehn soll.

zum antesten komm ich warsch. zwischen den feiertagen oder kurz danach.
muß erst noch dem trailer neue lager u. federn verpassen.

also bi bald.


----------



## Reisender (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> übrigens hab ich noch einen pokal den ich für's treffen sponsern möchte.
> ist son kerl mit nem riesenhecht auf dem arm u. wiegt so um die 1,5 kg.
> wär vileicht was für den grösten hecht oder so.
> *kannst mir ja mal schreiben wie die gravur aussehn soll. *


 

Für den besten Hechtfischer den die Welt je gesehen hat .....*Reisender *der Irre aus dem Norden.


Solltest du noch fragen haben, wende dich vertraunsvoll an mich !! :vik:

#6#6


----------



## Waldemar (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Für den besten Hechtfischer den die Welt je gesehen hat .....*Reisender *der Irre aus dem Norden.
> 
> 
> 
> gebongt alter.


----------



## Reisender (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@uer

Jan mein gutster.....warst du unterwegs in sache Unterkunft für unsere Fänger ?? :q :q

Wie immer nehme ich ein Einzelzimmer.....:vik: :vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...so jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten wären mal ein paar Info´s gut...
...welche Unterkunft...wie läuft das mit der Bootsverteilung:g...???

Danke|rolleyes!

Gruß Stefan!


----------



## Reisender (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...so jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten wären mal ein paar Info´s gut...
> ...welche Unterkunft...wie läuft das mit der Bootsverteilung:g...???
> 
> Danke|rolleyes!
> ...


 
Zelt Stefan, und irgendwo werden wir auch noch ein Bambus Boot finden !! :q :q :q :q :q :q :q

Hier:  

 


Denn hat Bolle mal schnell gefangen !!

Jan war schon unterwegs um zu schauen wo wir Pennen, denn der Preis muß ja auch noch fest gemacht werden !!#6 #6


----------



## burki62 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Jan war schon unterwegs um zu schauen wo wir Pennen, denn der Preis muß ja auch noch fest gemacht werden !!#6 #6[/quote]


hi mike,

ist mit den pennen schon was im sack?

übrigens wünsche ich noch allen hier "ein frohes weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben" und schon mal einen 
guten rutsch!
hoffendlich müssen wir am 14/15.02 nicht über´s wasser rutschen:q

gruss burki


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...gibt es jetzt schon fixe Unterkünfte...???
...will ja nicht drängeln, aber muss den Freitag und den Montag Urlaub nehmen und da wäre ich schon froh wenn ich frühzeitig planen kann..


----------



## Waldemar (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

gepennt wird in der strandmuschel|schlaf: 
und #g machen wir in bolles buss.


----------



## Reisender (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Bolles Bus.......|supergri

Ich habe mal unseren Hotelsuchexperte mal ne PN rüber geschoben !!

So wie ich den Jan kenne, brütet er wieder was neues aus und möchte uns damit Überraschen......:m :m

Habe ich recht Jan ???? |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...was geht denn jetzt...???


----------



## Reisender (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin, Moin

Die die mit den Füßen scharren und die Ruten schon im Kofferraum haben.....also an alle !! #h #h

Der Jan ist noch am suchen der Unterkünfte, einige haben nicht genug platz die anderen haben schon Gäste ........:r:r

Er wartet noch auf andere Angebote die noch einlaufen sollen.......Er hat gesagt das wir uns noch bis Montag gedulden mögen !! #h #h


Aber Montag soll/wird er sich hier Melden und sagen wo wir Zelten können.

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## supercook (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Bei dem Wetter können wir uns doch ein Iglu bauen...


----------



## Reisender (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



supercook schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter können wir uns doch ein Iglu bauen...


 

Joh, der Jan hat sein Boot schon raus geholt !!

Wenn das so weiter friert, dann können wir Löcher bohren und die Hechte dadurch ziehen !! Das wär doch mal das Geilste was es geben würde !!

Eisangeln auf dem Bodden !! |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## supercook (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Müssten aber grosse Löcher sein
Hoffe doch das es sich bis dahin "ausgefroren"hat.Kann ja schon vorsichtshalber ein paar Kanister Glühwein aus dem Grossmarkt holen,bekomm dort mittlerweile Prozente
Ist ja noch ein ganzer Monat bis dahin,da kann die Welt(Wetter) schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.......


----------



## Reisender (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hotel und Preise kommen heute abend hier gepostet !!

Ich werde auch alle noch mal anschreiben.....

www.hotel-leuchtfeuer.de


----------



## Reisender (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Teilnehmer:

1. Reisender
2. stefanwitteborg
3. TeddyT 
4. uer.....*mit Boot*
5. Dickerchen (Veteran)
6. Sputnik4711
7. markisenburki *mit Boot..2 Personen*
8. Mecki *mit Boot...und kann 2 Mann mit nehmen !!*
9. esox02 ....*mit Boot wenn kein schnee liegt !!*
10. supercook...nun kann er auch, er ist der glücklichste von allen......
11. Patrick83
12. Bolle
13. robi_N
14. Haydar
15. 
16. 
17.
18.
19.
20. 
__________________

*Bootesbesatzung:*

uer: 1 + 4
Mecki: 1 + 2
esox02: 1 + 2...kann auch noch einen 3 mit on Bord nehmen 
markisenburki: 1 + 2

*Somit sind alle Boote voll, Änderungen vorbehalten !!*




Leider mußte Waldemar absagen !! OK dann bleibt mehr Bier für uns !!
Schade Waldemar...aber wir sehen uns ja noch öfters !!


*Zimmerbelegung: *

Reisender im EZ...Man/n weiß ja nie :q
Sputnik4711 mit Hayder im DZ...
stefanwittenborg mit supercook im DZ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...dann kann es ja los gehen...
...jetzt noch ne laue Puste und 10 Grad...


----------



## burki62 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 
> 1. Reisender
> 2. stefanwitteborg
> ...



aber waldemar, was machst du denn?
allein darf ich doch mein boot *noch nicht* fahren!
ich brauch dich doch und *deinen SBF-See*!
damit steht meien teilnahme nun auch in frage?
ohne waldemar geh ich nirgens hin #d


----------



## Reisender (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Waldemar

Du warst nicht da....was sollen wir lange suchen.....markisenburki hat ihn entnommen . |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Ohne Waldemar kann auch ......#h


Leck was reimt sich auf markisenburki ??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

@Waldemar

Ich bringe dir 40 Liter Power mit für 0,85 Cent den Liter.......Ja ich fahre auch ins Ausland Luxemburg.

Mehr kann ich nicht machen.....außer einen finden, der einen Schein hat um die Rennkutsche vom makisenburki zu fahen !! :m


----------



## Reisender (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



markisenburki schrieb:


> aber waldemar, was machst du denn?
> allein darf ich doch mein boot *noch nicht* fahren!
> ich brauch dich doch und *deinen SBF-See*!
> damit steht meien teilnahme nun auch in frage?
> ohne waldemar geh ich nirgens hin #d




Also du hast ein Boot aber kein SBF-SEE

#h#h 

Sehe ich das richtig ??

Wenn ich ein SBF-See habe kann ich dein Boot auch zum Fangboot machen ??|supergri|supergri


----------



## burki62 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Also du hast ein Boot aber kein SBF-SEE
> 
> #h#h
> 
> ...



hi mike,

das siehst du richtig!
den mach ich est in der letzten februarwoche.

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Teilnehmer:

1. Reisender
2. stefanwitteborg
3. Haydar
4. uer.....*mit Boot*
5. Dickerchen (Veteran)
6. Sputnik4711
7. TeddyT
8. Mecki *mit Boot...und kann 2 Mann mit nehmen !!*
9. esox02 ....*mit Boot wenn kein schnee liegt !!*
10. supercook...nun kann er auch, er ist der glücklichste von allen......
11. Patrick83
12. Bolle
13. robi_N

Leider mußte auch markisenburki absagen ....

13 Mann auf 3 Boote, oder eins extra besorgen !!|kopfkrat 

uer: 1 + 4
Mecki: 1 + 2
esox02: 1 + 2...kann auch noch einen 3 mit on Bord nehmen 

Nun muß Papa aber rechnen !!:m:m

6 DZ mit Fließenwasser von den Wänden....|uhoh:
1 EZ mit Massagen und gutem Essen...:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...was machen wir mit dem Boot von Esox...???
...was ist wenn Schnee liegt, kurzfristig wird man dann kein anderes Boot bekommen...


----------



## Reisender (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...was machen wir mit dem Boot von Esox...???
> ...was ist wenn Schnee liegt, kurzfristig wird man dann kein anderes Boot bekommen...


 

Tja.....das Wetter können wir leider nicht beeinflussen !!
Wenn alle stricke reißen, dann Mieten wir uns auch 5 PS Boote....mir ist das egal....ich fang eh nichts .......:m Uns wird schon was einfallen...

Wenn zu schlechtes Wetter ist, wird eh alles abgesagt und wir bleiben alle zu hause.


----------



## Mecki (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo,
werft mal nicht gleich die Harpune ins Seegras. 
Das Wetter wird gut und das mit den Booten bekommen wir auch hin. Ich kann auch einen dritten Raubfischjäger mit ins Boot nehmen.
Wenn esox 02 sein Boot mit bringt bekommen wir alle unter. 
Uer 1+4
ich 1+3
esox02 1+3
Sollte es mit esox nichts werden hätte ich zur Not noch einen 3 Kieler 4,60x1,60. Dann müsste esox seinen Motor mit bringen. Aber wirklich nur im Notfall.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werft mal nicht gleich die Harpune ins Seegras.
> Das Wetter wird gut und das mit den Booten bekommen wir auch hin. Ich kann auch einen dritten Raubfischjäger mit ins Boot nehmen.
> Wenn esox 02 sein Boot mit bringt bekommen wir alle unter.
> ...


 



Tja und schon habe ich alle sorgen los !!:vik: :vik:
Freund unter Anglern sollte man haben....|wavey: |wavey:

Mecki, der esox wird schon kommen....der scharrt schon mit den Füßen vor meiner PC-Tür ...... 


So dann Jagen wir den Jan mal los das er die Zimmer bestellt !!#6 #6


----------



## Reisender (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Scheibenkleister......*

*Wer braucht einen Küstenschein ??*


Einen Gastschein brauche ich auch !!


1x Gastschein
1x Stefan
1x supercook
1x Sputnik
1x Reisender
1x Robi_N


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...ich und supercook brauchen auch die Scheine...


----------



## Reisender (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ich und supercook brauchen auch die Scheine...


 
Erledigt :m


----------



## TeddyT (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Scheibenkleister......*
> 
> *Wer braucht einen Küstenschein ??*


 
Moin,

ich benötige keinen Küstenschein, habe ihn schon!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Reisender (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Scheibenkleister......*

*Wer braucht einen Küstenschein ??*


Einen Gastschein brauche ich auch !!


1x Gastschein
1x Stefan
1x supercook
1x Sputnik
1x Reisender
1x Robi_N 
__________________



*Wer ist noch ohne fahrschein ??:m*


----------



## Reisender (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Boote:

Uer 1+4 mit Boot
Mecki 1+3 mit Boot
esox02 1+3 mit Boot

Unser Robi_N hat auch einen schein, ob er da fahren darf weiß ich nicht !!

Scheine fürn Bodden:

1x Gastschein
1x Stefan
1x supercook
1x Sputnik
1x Reisender
1x Robi_N 


Betten: 

1. Reisender
2. stefanwitteborg
3. Haydar
4. uer.....*mit Boot*
5. Dickerchen (Veteran)
6. Sputnik4711
7. TeddyT
8. Mecki *mit Boot...und kann 2 Mann mit nehmen !! KEIN ZIMMER*
9. esox02 ....*mit Boot wenn kein schnee liegt !!*
10. supercook...nun kann er auch, er ist der glücklichste von allen.
11. Patrick83
12. Bolle
13. robi_N

Zimmer:

2 EZ
5 DZ mit



Da ich die letzten 3 Tag flach lag kann ich mich erst jetzt wieder melden !!
Mich hat ein Virus innerhalb von 2 Stunden so umgehauen das ich schon Buten Bilder gesehen habe bei 40 Fieber !!


----------



## supercook (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na da hoffe ich doch,das es dir jetzt bessser geht,so ne Grippe kann einen echt schon umhauen.Bei uns sind die Krankenhäuser schon überfüllt,hoffe doch ich kann den Viren entkommen........
Weißt du schon näheres darüber,wann ich(wir) die Kohle fürs Hotel,Angelscheine usw überweisen können/sollen?
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe,dann brauchen wir uns ja gar kein Boot dazu mieten.Das wäre ja supi......
Liebe Grüsse Michael


----------



## Promachos (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Michael,

Dir und allen Mitanglern ein herzliches "Petri". Hoffentlich könnt ihr viel schöne Fische fangen. Lass was von dir hören, wenn du wieder zurück bist.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...wie ist denn jetzt der genaue Ablauf...??
...wer reist am Freitag schon an, wer bleibt bis Montag???
...Supercook und ich werden definitiv bis Montag bleiben...


----------



## TeddyT (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wie ist denn jetzt der genaue Ablauf...??
> ...wer reist am Freitag schon an, wer bleibt bis Montag???
> ...Supercook und ich werden definitiv bis Montag bleiben...


 
Moin,
das würde mich auch interessieren, ich weiß noch nicht mal wo ich hinkommen soll, ich bekomme den Link zum Hotel nicht geöffnet. Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand eine Info geben. 
Meine Vorstellung ist:
- Anreise Freitag ca. 18.00 - 19.00 Uhr
- Sonnabend würde ich gern mit Euch    angeln und abends noch etwas quatschen
-Sonntag wieder verschwinden

Gruß Frank


----------



## supercook (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin Frank,die Internetadresse des Hotels lautet .http://www.hotel-leuchtfeuer.de/.Musst du eben selber im Browser eingeben,weiss nicht wie man das hier verlinkt.Ist direkt in Freest und laut Google Earth nur ein Steinwurf vom Bootshafen entfernt


----------



## uer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Guten morgens @ alle Raubfisch Cup Fans

also um unser treffen so langsam ein gesicht zu geben sollten wir jetzt genau wissen wer 100% kommt (wer bringt sein boot 100% mit, da wir dann sonst eventuell zumieten müssen) *wenn es das wetter zu lässt,* 

mike hat mir mitgeteilt das sich einige die auf der liste stehen sich nicht melden oder es jetzt wieder nicht so genau wissen ob sie kommen (wollen/können)
da wir die zimmer bestellen müssen, sollten wir das aber schon wissen, wir wollen ja schließlich nicht auf die fresse fallen mit der zimmerbestellung (ich glaub das versteht jeder oder)

daher jetzt mein vorschlag: 
jeder der beim treffen mitmachen will, sollte sich bei mike (reisender) oder mir, bis sonntag abend (1.2.09) per PN melden, dort bekommt erdann ne konto nummer, wo er dann bis mitwoch (4.2.09) ne kleine zimmeranzahlung (50€) überweisen kann, damit stellen wir dann sicher das wir nicht unbedingt auf unsere resevierung sitzen bleiben würden, 

*selbstverständlich gibt es die anzahlung zurück, wenn das treffen aus wettergründen nicht stattfinden würden,*

ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten ja schon am freitag abend anreisen & wir daher den ablauf für sam./son. dann in ruhe besprechen könnenten, 

wer noch fragen zu köder, ausrüstung oder anreise hat, einfach nachfragen, 
auch wenn ich aus zeitgründen nicht jeden tag mehrmals im board bin, es gibt aber auf jedenfall ne antwort,

grüße an alle ---- Jan


noch in eigener sache: ob das treffen 100% stattfinden kann ist ja wetterabhängig (z.B. ist alles eisfrei) & daher würdet ihr am 11/12.2.09 bescheid bekommen obs was würd, also versteift euch nicht 100% auf das WE,lasst euch noch ne andere option denn es ist ja winter


----------



## Slider86 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

versuche auch mal ein kleines hannover team auf die beine zu stelen sag dir dan die tage bescheid


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin,

Hechte stehen saat in der Fahrrinne...leider aber auch in den Häfen eine Menge Eis! Und viel wärmer soll es die nächsten 2 Wochen ja leider nicht werden!
Wir müssen hoffen!


----------



## uer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



			
				slider86 schrieb:
			
		

> versuche auch mal ein kleines hannover team auf die beine zu stelen sag dir dan die tage bescheid


 
dad wäre echt super - #6, müssten ja nicht viele sein 2-3, dann würd auch die anreise billiger :q, sollteste was zusammen bekommen - schau, so gehts dann 





> daher jetzt mein vorschlag:
> jeder der beim treffen mitmachen will, sollte sich bei mike (reisender) oder mir, bis sonntag abend (1.2.09) per PN melden, dort bekommt erdann ne konto nummer, wo er dann bis mitwoch (4.2.09) ne kleine zimmeranzahlung (50€) überweisen kann, damit stellen wir dann sicher das wir nicht unbedingt auf unsere resevieru
> ng sitzen bleiben würden,


 
@ steffan, |wavey:

genau das ist das problem 





> leider aber auch in den Häfen eine Menge Eis! Und viel wärmer soll es die nächsten 2 Wochen ja leider nicht werden!


 wir brauchen zum angeln boote & die müssen geslipt werden oder wenigstens in & aus dem hafen kommen ohne große schäden zuerleiden, 

warten wirs ab & einfach die sache mal immer hier beobachten, 

übrigens, deine pn is angekommen bekommst die tage noch ne antwort, 

#h#h  von der küste


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...aber geangelt wird doch auf den Bodden im Moment, oder...
...dann bestellen wir vorher nen Eisbrecher für den hafen, das offene Wasser ist frei...


----------



## TeddyT (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin Jungs,

@Supercook

Dein Link hat geklappt, Danke. Alles notiert fürs Navi.

@ Uer

Ich finde eine sehr gute Idee, so machen wir Nägel mit köpfen. PN folgt.
Eine Bitte noch, bevor vielleicht jeder bei Dir anfragt, vielleicht ist es möglich, das Du allgemein ein paar Worte zur Ausrüstung, Köder usw. schreibst, denn wenn jeder seinen "Angelladen" mitbringt, überschreiten wir vielleicht die Lademarke der Boote. Wäre doch Schade!

Danke und Gruß Frank


----------



## uer (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

morgens @ all

hier nochmal die liste von den boardies die mit zu unserem raubfisch cup kommen wollten





> 1. Reisender
> 2. stefanwitteborg
> 3. Haydar
> 4. uer
> ...


 
leider haben sich* bei mir* bis jetzt nur die 3 unterstrichenen gemeldet, 
esox 02 hat probleme mit seinem trailer (bremsen defekt #q) diese teilnahme steht in frage, 

also denkt dran heute abend ist anmeldeschluß für alle die noch mitmachen wollen 

-----beste grüße alle gewillten -------------------- Jan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Echt lächerlich!
Warum meldet man sich dann erst jeder Hans und Franz an?

Machen wir die Tour denn auch mit wenigen Leuten?

Ich wäre dafür!


----------



## Reisender (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo,

Ich und Jan haben beschlossen das Treffen zu verschieben.

Hierfür spielen Wirtschaftliche probleme ein große rolle.

Momentan sieht es bei einigen nicht garde gut aus....allein bei uns sind die Aufträge zu 95% zurück gegangen.

Und bei den einen oder anderen steht Kurzarbeit auf dem Program.

2 Kollegen haben bei mir abgesagt weil sie momentan nicht in der lage sind mal schnell 200€ für eine Tour zu berappen.

2 stehen mit ?? Zeichen noch auf der Liste.......

Gerdi seine Bremse vom Hänger ist Kaputt und somit auch noch mit ?? Zeichen......

Ich bin auch enttäuscht, aber momentan muß wohl der eine und der andere ne Faust in der Tasche machen !! So wie ich auch, denn ohne Moss nichts los !! 

Seit nicht all zu sehr enttäuscht, denn das spätete Treffen wird um so schöner !!

So ich hoffe euch die Situation vernünftig rübergebracht zu haben....

Der Jan und ich zählen auf eure Teilnahme zu einem Späteren Zeitpunkt !!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Klar kann man das verstehen!

ABER....

es gibt auch Leute die haben sich extra 2 Tage Urlaub genommen und sich darauf verlassen! Urlaub gibt es leider nicht wie Sand am Meer!
Und die Leute die jetzt auf einmal keine Kohle mehr haben wußten das auch eher!
Und 2 Tage Urlaub im Februar für nix muss ich eigentlich nicht haben!

Finde so ne Absage nicht korrekt, aber egal!


----------



## TeddyT (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin,

ich schließe mich dem Stefan an, ich verstehe es auch, aber auch ich habe Bereitschaftsdienste verschoben (habe dadurch sogar Bereitschaft, wenn meine Frau Geburtstag hat) nur um diesen Termin halten zu können. Glücklich bin ich damit auch nicht. Hatte mich eigentlich sehr gefreut mitmachen zu dürfen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## uer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo stefan, hallo frank, 


ich kann euren frust verstehen, nur leider ist es so, das sich einige gar nicht gemeldet haben, einige kommen wollten unter vorbehalt und einige aus wirtschaftlichen gründen abgesagt haben, 

steffan & frank, ich glaube da ist euer problem ein kleines, gegen diesem hier z.b. wenn man hört das die frau entlassen ist & man selber eventuell auch noch gehen darf/kann, 

das treffen mit 5-6 leuten zu machen nun mal ehrlich, glaubt ihr wirklich das es spaß macht, es sollte eigentlich so wie jedes jahr sein, ein gemeinschaftstreffen mit vieeelen gleichgesinnten, mit viel spaß beim angeln und beim abendlichen zusammen sein, 

mir persönlich tut es besonders leid um mike, denn der hat ja eigentlich alles dieses mal angekurbelt, da ich beruflich sehr viel zu tun hatte

also seid uns nicht böse, wenn ihr so ein treffen organisiert hättet und diese umstände eingetroffen wären hättet ihr bestimmt das gleiche gemacht,


----------



## TeddyT (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Jan,
ich habe dazu keine andere Meinung als Du, unsere Argumente sind natürlich ein "Nichts" gegen diese Tatsachen, es ist sehr Schade. Mich hat es nur etwas verärgert oder vielleicht auch verwundert, das diese Tatsachen oder Argumente erst 10 Tage vor unserem gemeinsamen Termin auf den Tisch kommen.
Es ist wie es ist, vielleicht dann bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Frank


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Genau, das kurzfristige Absagen ist das Problem was Supercook und ich haben!

Wenn es wegen dem Wetter nicht machbar gewesen wäre...nun gut!

Aber so ist es Willkür und extrem ungerecht denen gegenüber die jetzt zuhause bleiben müssen und Ihren urlaub für nix und wiedernix verschwendet haben!

Und mit 5 - 6 Leute bekommt man auch ne Menge Spaß!

Naja, sei es drum...viell. solltet Ihr Euch beim nächsten Mal angewöhnen das Geld direkt mit Anmeldung einsammeln...dann meldet sich auch niemand nur mal so an!

So mache ich das nämlich auch bei Touren die ich organisiere, und da wird nur wegen Wettereinflüssen abgesagt!

Cheer´s


----------



## Mecki (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Petri Heil zusammen,

ich finde es auch Schade, dass das Raubfischen verschoben wurde. Aber was hilft es. Was nicht geht geht nicht. Nun mein Vorschlag. Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir, die Lust und Laune haben, uns  in Stralsund treffen. Zurzeit wird hier im Sund gut gefangen. Ihr müsstet Euch nur schnell melden damit wir vom Meeresangeln - HST  uns um das Organisatorische kümmern können.
Bis dahin

Gruß Mecki
www.meeresangeln-hst.de


----------



## blinkerkatze (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Auch wenn das Wetter zu Zeit nicht so ist wie wir uns das wünschen ist immer Angelzeit und wen die Fische mitspielen sieht es so aus.


----------



## Henryhst (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na das wäre doch ma was!!! Hätte ich uch Bock drauf!!


----------



## blinkerkatze (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na dann mal los.
Wer ist noch mit dabei wenn wir Raubfisch -Cup nach Stralsund holen.

Henryhst
Blinkerkatze
Mecki


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...kann ich noch nicht sagen...
...alleine fahre ich den Weg nicht und mein Kollege will wenn dann auf den Bodden...
....aber ist ein super Angebot...danke dafür...!!!


----------



## Mecki (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Petri Heil.
Ich habe mir so gedacht das wir am Tag angeln und Abends dann beim grillen und räuchern zusammen sitzen. Halt nicht an der Peene sondern in Stralsund. Wenn ihr Lust habt können wir am Sonntag Vormittag auch noch auf Mefo gehen. Also alles offen.
Um Übernachtung und Essen wir gesorgt. Ich stelle mir vor es wird gut

Gruß Mecki

 PS.  Also wer das liest und Lust hat mit uns zu angeln melde sich bei mir oder bei Blinkerkatze


----------



## supercook (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin Jungs,erst einmal vielen vielen Dank für eure nette Einladung.Ich habe mich nun aber dafür entschieden,nicht zu euch hoch zufahren,da ich an dem besagten Wochenende nun in Holland den Hechten nachstellen möchte.
Ich hoffe doch ihr habt dafür Verständnis,da es ja doch ziemliche Kilometer sind,die ich zusammen mit Stefan abreissen muss,und für anderthalb Tage lohnt sich das meines Erachtens nicht.
Liebe Grüsse nach Meck-Pom von Michael


----------



## blinkerkatze (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Na dann mal los.
> Wer ist noch mit dabei wenn wir den Raubfisch -Cup nach Stralsund holen.
> 
> Henryhst
> ...



wer eine Unterkunft braucht bitte über Handy; 01717535708 melden


----------



## uer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo @ alle, 

ich hatte gestern mit mecki ein längeres telefonat wegen dieser leidlichen geschichte & ich freue mich das mecki es möglich machen möchte das das treffen nun doch nicht ganz ins wasser fällt, persönlich finde ich wie gesagt es auch schade, 

also meine zusage kommt, wenn es zeitlich reicht erst am freitag bis mittag, wie abgesprochen, komme dann rüber gerutscht mit meinem kumpel & werde wohl dann abends (therminlicher grund) wieder los müssen,

mecki, würde dann gerne dein angebot den 3kieler zu fahren annehmen, bräuchte dann meine schüssel nicht extra mit hochbringen, zumal ich die nächsten 3 WE danach nicht zum rausfahren komme, 

übrigens stefan & michael, --------- der kubitzer bodden ist zwar nicht der greifswalder aber auch ein bodden , also hätte sich da nicht soviel geändert & was das eintreiben von geldern betrifft, es hat eigentlich bis jetzt immer alles gut geklappt & das solche schwerwiegenden dinge dazwischen kommen, damit konnte kaum einer rechnen, außerdem finde ich es besser 3 wochen vorher zu sagen das man nicht aus bestimmten gründen kommen kann, als wenn gornichts gesagt wird, 

aber aus fehlern wird man schlau  & es soll ja noch ein treffen im herbst geben, 
das kann man schon mal länger planen, ich abe auch schon was im kopf -------- wer kennt sich hier aus |kopfkrat & könnte mir bei der organisation helfen, habe selbst hier mal vor ca. 30 jahren geangelt & es wäre schön wenn man dort mal was auf die beine stellen könnte,


----------



## blinkerkatze (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na dann mal los.
Wer ist noch mit dabei wenn wir den Raubfisch -Cup nach Stralsund holen.

Henryhst
Blinkerkatze
Mecki
Dirk001 
Uer
TeddyT

wer eine Unterkunft braucht bitte über Handy; 01717535708 melden 
__________________


----------



## blinkerkatze (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

was ist Leute hat keiner Lust auf ein gemeinsames Raubfischangeln auf dem Strelasund vor der Schonzeit.


----------



## uer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

morgens leute #h

wenn ich so aus dem fenster schaue - muss ich sagen, 

das treffen hat sich 100 % erledigt, egal ob sich noch welche finden würden oder nicht, 

mecki --- ich wollte ja bis morgen bescheid sagen, ich sag schon mal heute bescheid ------------

*wir kommen nicht*  --- 


also bis zum herbst ------------- #h #h vom :s


----------



## Mecki (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Petri Heil zusammen,

stimmt, das Wetter ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Wir lassen die Boote auch an Land aber angeln werden wir trotz dem. Am Sonntag früh um 7.30 treffen wir, alle die Lust haben, uns am Rügendamm Bahnhof. Im Gepäck Mefo und Raubfisch-Geschirr. Wathose, warmen Tee oder und Kaffe, ein Grill und was für da drauf. Gemeinsam werden wir dann nach Lohme 
fahren und der Meerforelle nachstellen. Sollte da nichts beißen, werden wir vom Nordstrand bis Dranske die Küste befischen. Gegen 14 Uhr werden wir dann mit der Wittower Fähre übersetzen und am Rassower  Strom Hecht, Barsch und Zander versuchen ans Band zu bekommen. Gegen 18 Uhr werden wir dann den Angeltag ausklingen lassen. Ich hoffe wir können ein paar Fische landen.

Ich sage immer:“ jedes Wetter ist Angelwetter.“  

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Henryhst (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Und was ans Band bekommen?Hatte zwar auch luste muste aber wegen Krankheit aussetzen=(.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Mecki (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo,

leider konnten wir keinen Fisch landen. Wir waren am Nordstrand/Rügen. Der Nordstrand ist super fürs Mefo und Brandungsangeln. Steinfelder Sandflächen und Pflanzenfelder bieten ein gutes Angelrevier.  Es war super Wetter und leichter Wind von See. Ich denke aber das Wasser ist zu kalt. Nach 5 Stunden Küste abfischen sind wir auf den Parkplatz. Wathose aus und die feuchte Sachen gewechselt. Nachdem wir die Grillwürste gegessen hatten machten wir zur Wittower Fähre und setzten über. Dort haben wir noch ne Stunde mit Gummifisch auf Esox geangelt. Leider wollte der auch nicht beißen.
Gegen 19 Uhr haben wir den Angeltag dann beendet.

Mecki


----------



## Waldemar (19. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo, 
vileicht ist ja diesen herbst das wetter ein bissel besser und der raubfisch-cup 2009 kann doch noch statfinden.
bin gespannt ob da demnächst was in bewegung kommt.
die letzten beiden treffen waren doch voll geil:m.


----------

